# New App, can't take a selfie



## Elffriend (Jul 12, 2018)

I was trying to hang on to the old app for as long as possible. I discovered today that they are no longer offering UberEats boosts in my area on the old app. Other drivers who have updated are still getting the boosts.
So, I downloaded the new app, logged in, and before going online it wanted a selfie. I tapped to take one and the camera wouldn't work. I tried downloading the new app to another phone and to a tablet owned by other members in my household and none of them will allow me to take a selfie. Without the selfie I can't go online.
Has anyone else had this problem and is there something I can do to fix it?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Elffriend said:


> I was trying to hang on to the old app for as long as possible. I discovered today that they are no longer offering UberEats boosts in my area on the old app. Other drivers who have updated are still getting the boosts.
> So, I downloaded the new app, logged in, and before going online it wanted a selfie. I tapped to take one and the camera wouldn't work. I tried downloading the new app to another phone and to a tablet owned by other members in my household and none of them will allow me to take a selfie. Without the selfie I can't go online.
> Has anyone else had this problem and is there something I can do to fix it?


Well this can't be true the new app is an improvement in every way over the old one there's absolutely no need to worry


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Elffriend said:


> I was trying to hang on to the old app for as long as possible. I discovered today that they are no longer offering UberEats boosts in my area on the old app. Other drivers who have updated are still getting the boosts.
> So, I downloaded the new app, logged in, and before going online it wanted a selfie. I tapped to take one and the camera wouldn't work. I tried downloading the new app to another phone and to a tablet owned by other members in my household and none of them will allow me to take a selfie. Without the selfie I can't go online.
> Has anyone else had this problem and is there something I can do to fix it?


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!

" FLYING CARS"!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Elffriend said:


> I was trying to hang on to the old app for as long as possible. I discovered today that they are no longer offering UberEats boosts in my area on the old app. Other drivers who have updated are still getting the boosts.
> So, I downloaded the new app, logged in, and before going online it wanted a selfie. I tapped to take one and the camera wouldn't work. I tried downloading the new app to another phone and to a tablet owned by other members in my household and none of them will allow me to take a selfie. Without the selfie I can't go online.
> Has anyone else had this problem and is there something I can do to fix it?


Honestly the easiest suggestion is the most obvious one download the old app again take the selfie delete the old app download the new app you should be good


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Did you turn off “allow camera access” in settings under the Uber app?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> Well this can't be true the new app is an improvement in every way over the old one there's absolutely no need to worry


Resolved.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Resolved.


You BEAT me to it !


----------



## Elffriend (Jul 12, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Did you turn off "allow camera access" in settings under the Uber app?


Thank you! That was it. Not only was the camera access turned off, access to everything the app asks permission to access was turned off. I have no idea how that happened, but turning them all back on worked.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Just be thankful that the app was preventing you from doing Eats....saving you from yourself.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Just be thankful that the app was preventing you from doing Eats....saving you from yourself.


What do you know! The new app is an improvement!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Elffriend said:


> Thank you! That was it. Not only was the camera access turned off, access to everything the app asks permission to access was turned off. I have no idea how that happened, but turning them all back on worked.


RESOLVED!


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

I turn the camera permission OFF after I'm done verifying. No need for uber to be able to take random pics while I'm online.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Elffriend said:


> I was trying to hang on to the old app for as long as possible. I discovered today that they are no longer offering UberEats boosts in my area on the old app. Other drivers who have updated are still getting the boosts.
> So, I downloaded the new app, logged in, and before going online it wanted a selfie. I tapped to take one and the camera wouldn't work. I tried downloading the new app to another phone and to a tablet owned by other members in my household and none of them will allow me to take a selfie. Without the selfie I can't go online.
> Has anyone else had this problem and is there something I can do to fix it?


Or PAY DRIVERS !

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Did you turn off "allow camera access" in settings under the Uber app?


I can't take a selfie either, and I have checked the App settings and there is no "allow camera access". I guess I just can't deliver anymore.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

johnx said:


> I can't take a selfie either, and I have checked the App settings and there is no "allow camera access". I guess I just can't deliver anymore.


Check your phone settings. I have an iPhone and it is under Settings > Uber Driver.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> Check your phone settings. I have an iPhone and it is under Settings > Uber Driver.


Turns out its because my crappy Huawei phone does not have a forward facing camera. Which is now required for the new app. It can't be the rear facing camera turned around. So they did it for me on someone else's phone at the Greenlight Hub but its going to happen again. which means I have to buy a new phone just to be able to make $4.00 deliveries. Hmmm


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

johnx said:


> Turns out its because my crappy Huawei phone does not have a forward facing camera. Which is now required for the new app. It can't be the rear facing camera turned around. So they did it for me on someone else's phone at the Greenlight Hub but its going to happen again. which means I have to buy a new phone just to be able to make $4.00 deliveries. Hmmm


That's Uber...8>)


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------

